# Dreams coming true.



## Reznor (Mar 10, 2014)

I had a dream, that I namechanged Dream to Dreams and then said "Looks like dreams can come true!" and then everyone laughed.

When I realized that was a dream itself, I realized what I had to do.


----------



## Reznor (Mar 10, 2014)

Looks like there's already a member named Dreams.

Dreams don't come true.


----------



## Reznor (Mar 10, 2014)

Sorry for getting everyone's hopes up


----------



## Mizura (Mar 10, 2014)

Thus Reznor ruined everyone's Dreams.


----------



## dream (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Kathutet (Mar 10, 2014)

Change his name to Dreams Come True then.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## scerpers (Mar 10, 2014)

sometimes i wish i could turn off grass


----------



## Krory (Mar 10, 2014)

This thread is beautiful.


----------



## CA182 (Mar 10, 2014)

Reznor said:


> Looks like there's already a member named Dreams.



Just swap the two names.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 10, 2014)

This is a nightmare.


----------



## Krory (Mar 10, 2014)

If Preet's ejaculatory aim was spot-on, would one be able to say that Dream came true?


----------



## Krory (Mar 10, 2014)

krory said:


> If Preet's ejaculatory aim was spot-on, would one be able to say that Dream came true?


----------



## brolmes (Mar 10, 2014)

you know you gots to hyaaaaaave it, you know you gots to be strawawoahwong


----------



## brolmes (Mar 10, 2014)

Kenneth said:


> Change his name to Dreams Come True then.


or

dreamscome=1

everyone will laugh and laugh

oh, how they'll laugh


----------



## Krory (Mar 10, 2014)

Homestuck said:


> or
> 
> dreamscome=1
> 
> ...


----------



## brolmes (Mar 10, 2014)

my cheeks are glowing with the warmth of pride in myself

the dimples are like little volcanos


----------



## Krory (Mar 10, 2014)

That's pretty hot.


----------



## Jagger (Mar 10, 2014)

krory said:


> This thread is beautiful.


Keep dreaming.


----------



## Garfield (Mar 10, 2014)

Every morning there's a wet dream in the shower.


----------



## Detective (Mar 10, 2014)

And here I thought this thread was to announce Preet's retirement to the Konoha Asylum.

Disappointed as fuck.


----------



## Kathutet (Mar 10, 2014)

krory said:


> If Preet's ejaculatory aim was spot-on, would one be able to say that Dream came true?





Homestuck said:


> or
> 
> dreamscome=1
> 
> ...


----------



## Krory (Mar 10, 2014)

>Kenny replies

Now I *know* it was humorous. :33


----------



## brolmes (Mar 10, 2014)

user got the joke before kenneth made getting the joke cool


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## scerpers (Mar 10, 2014)

dream a shit
A SHIT


----------



## dream (Mar 10, 2014)

Dream is the best.


----------



## Table (Mar 10, 2014)

I hope this is like, a Disney thing.
Can we convert the forum to Disneyworld now please?


----------



## brolmes (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Table (Mar 11, 2014)

I always thought of you as more of a Water Mage.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 11, 2014)

Its like I'm really in the HR


----------



## Mintaka (Mar 12, 2014)

> I hope this is like, a Disney thing.
> Can we convert the forum to Disneyworld now please?


This place would be the worst disneyworld ever.


----------



## Table (Mar 12, 2014)

Or the _best_ Disney World ever.
Shotgun teacup ride and all the alcohol in Epcot.


----------



## Mintaka (Mar 12, 2014)

And hallucinogens on the small world ride.


----------



## Reznor (Mar 12, 2014)

Shut up, Mintaka.
This would make a great disney world.


----------



## Space Jam (Mar 12, 2014)

im on the deep web


----------



## BlackBearD (Mar 12, 2014)

Total Posts: 15
Last Activity: 03-24-2011

and also without it, you're admin - you fucked all you want.
but whatever, i get the point: dreams don't come true :<


----------



## Reznor (Mar 13, 2014)

It's a tough decision. All I have to do is kill one innocent member to restore hope.


----------



## dream (Mar 13, 2014)

Don't do it, Reznor.


----------



## scerpers (Mar 13, 2014)

please demod yourself dream


----------



## dream (Mar 13, 2014)

Tempted to start annoying the fuck out of Scerpers.


----------



## dream (Mar 13, 2014)

Decide his fate, NF.  

Should I annoy him?


----------



## scerpers (Mar 13, 2014)

would you prefer if i stopped saying "please"


----------



## scerpers (Mar 13, 2014)

also you can't annoy me


----------



## dream (Mar 13, 2014)

Scerpers said:


> would you prefer if i stopped saying "please"


----------



## scerpers (Mar 13, 2014)

also please demod yourself


----------



## Blunt (Mar 13, 2014)

adee said:


> Every morning there's a wet dream in the shower.


You think he showers everyday?

That's generous.


----------



## Reznor (Mar 13, 2014)

Look I just want fucking dreams to come true.


----------



## scerpers (Mar 13, 2014)

reznor please demod dream


----------



## Reznor (Mar 13, 2014)

Only if he modifies the default skin


----------



## dream (Mar 14, 2014)

I'm not dumb enough to do that.


----------



## scerpers (Mar 14, 2014)

demod yourself dream


----------



## brolmes (Mar 15, 2014)

Dream said:


> Decide his fate, NF.
> 
> Should I annoy him?





i'll say yes if you add brolmes as an emote 

if not then you lose my powerful support



Reznor said:


> Look I just want fucking dreams to come true.



i just want fucking dream to come through

with a brolmes emote



Reznor said:


> Only if he modifies the default skin





Dream said:


> I'm not dumb enough to do that.


dream replace naruto with brolmes on the default skin

reznor is just kidding around.. i saw him laughing about it in a dream

oh, how he laughed


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 15, 2014)

Dream free Ernie unban him from FC and KL and KT.

If your not doing this... then bioness guys where right. 

You never unban someone.

And you lied back then in the Nardo FC.


----------



## brolmes (Mar 15, 2014)

it would've been fine if you just left my post there spamming nonsense about an emote

and never said anything

but no

you had to turn this into "beg dream for stuff" general

so unsightly


----------



## lucky (Mar 16, 2014)

dreamz            .


----------



## Syko (Mar 16, 2014)

And I thought Reznor's powers were limitless


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Mar 16, 2014)

"Dreams come true"

I look to see if my name is still Iron Man.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 16, 2014)

Dream said:


> Decide his fate, NF.
> 
> Should I annoy him?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RomtlKowQs0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## scerpers (Mar 16, 2014)

please demod yourself dream


----------



## Mintaka (Mar 17, 2014)

Give it up, now he's going to stay modded forever just because he finds your tears hilarious.

Thanks Scerpers, you've doomed us all.


----------



## scerpers (Mar 17, 2014)

please demod yourself dream


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Mar 17, 2014)

Who can I pay to change my name?


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Mar 17, 2014)

Shin said:


> Dream free Ernie unban him from FC and KL and KT.
> 
> If your not doing this... then bioness guys where right.
> 
> ...



ban this guy


----------



## brolmes (Mar 17, 2014)

Dream said:


> No, the moe with the 225 user id is actually mow but it is masked to appear as moe.  The newer moe is one with the user name as moe.
> 
> Naruto is already taken by the super mod Naruto.



so basically dream knew how to make all reznor's dreams come true but he just decided not to do it

probably part of some scheme to make him lose hope in everything and slowly wear him down little by little over a number of years

slow and steady wins the race.. give them an inch they'll take a mile

i won't make any kind of moral judgements about your character dream but being caught pulling the wool over everybody's eyes like this certainly doesn't do you any favors


----------



## Reznor (Mar 17, 2014)

> so basically dream knew how to make all reznor's dreams come true but he just decided not to do it


  god fucking damn it.


----------



## dream (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## scerpers (Mar 17, 2014)

dream is a monster
please demod him


----------



## ez (Mar 18, 2014)

dreams do come true
just not yours


----------



## SLB (Mar 18, 2014)

Iron Man said:


> Who can I pay to change my name?



Apparently name change donations aren't allowed. I'd throw mine away in a heartbeat. Would stop me from idiotically changing it later


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Mar 18, 2014)

moody said:


> Apparently name change donations aren't allowed. I'd throw mine away in a heartbeat. Would stop me from idiotically changing it later



Yet, they play around with name changes.


----------



## SLB (Mar 18, 2014)

Racism I tell ya


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Mar 18, 2014)

Lol racist against members.


----------



## Krory (Mar 18, 2014)

*STOP HAVING BENEFITS FOR HAVING TO PUT UP WITH ALL OF OUR BULLSHIT AND INCESSANT, ENDLESS, CHILDISH WHINING, MODS.

STOP IT RIGHT NOW.*


----------



## brolmes (Mar 19, 2014)

implying everybody else doesn't have to put up with it too

in fact everybody else has to put up with it AND put up with not being able to do anything about it

so i guess normal members should have even more benefits than mods if that's what benefits are for

time to superadmin everyone

it'll be battle royale except without the asian schoolgirls

but we can still wear their uniforms

and i do mean their uniforms.. as previously worn by them

laundering optional


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 19, 2014)

^ people not knowing there is a ignore button that helps you get rid of anything you don't wanna see from someone


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Mar 19, 2014)

krory said:


> *STOP HAVING BENEFITS FOR HAVING TO PUT UP WITH ALL OF OUR BULLSHIT AND INCESSANT, ENDLESS, CHILDISH WHINING, MODS.
> 
> STOP IT RIGHT NOW.*



It's funny how shameless you are about brown nosing.


----------

